# I said I'd probably never have a ball python...



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a pastel female today from Repticon. I passed up a jungle carpet python (what I've been looking for) because not much was known about it, and got this lovely lady.




Her name is Vitzara.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

She's a beautiful girl. Congratulations!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow isn't she stunning! I adore snakes but since having rats I just don't have the heart to keep them. I've decided the next snake I own will be a garder snake because they eat crickets and I don't care for crickets lol. She really is beautiful though.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Garter snakes usually won't eat crickets. They eat fish, mice, rats, frogs, toads, earthworms and slugs. That's why they are known as the trash snake.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What a pretty girl! I agree 100% with Hey-Fay. Snakes are adorable and can be nice pets, but since I love rats and mice so much, I couldn't ever own one. The only ones I could possibly own is maybe a Garter snake too, or most likely a little Western Hog Nose since their diet is mainly toads rather than the typical rodent, though I'm not sure where I would get the toads..

But congrats! She is stunning, I hope she will be a good pet!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks.

Most Western Hognose pets you find will be switched to mice.

I adore my rodents, but I understand that my snake, ferrets and cat need to eat, and it makes me feel good that my carnivores are healthy and my rodents are well cared for and loved.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Of course, you certianly should! It make me so mad when people don't take care of their pets and enforce their beleifs or ideals onto their pets who have no control, especially those that try to make their obligate carnivorous pets into vegans or vegetarians. I think it's great that you can still take proper care of your carnivores while still caring for your ratties and other small pets! Just for me, personally, even frozen/thawed feeders would make me uncomfortable I think. It would probably be pretty hard to find a natural diet hognose too since, as you said, most have been switched over to mice and prefer rodents over the toads. They're just so cute though! I love reptiles, but I don't think I'm brave enough to own one, haha. I love seeing other people's snakies and large lizards though, they're really awesome creatures!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh I hate when people give "vegetarian" or "vegan" diets to their pets... That is just as bad as abuse.


----------



## Rubi (Mar 25, 2014)

A neat omnivorous reptile that does not require fuzzy live food and makes a nice pet is a Blue Tongued Skink. Mine happily eat cooked meats with fresh veggies and many insects or pinkies are considered a rare optional treat as they are pretty fattening for a big lazy lizard


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful snake! I am very jealous, I love BPs.

I have had snakes in the past and with the frozen feed you just try to kind of look away. I loved my snakes, so even though it was sad, I did it, and I took a lot of comfort knowing their food did not suffer. I also have ferrets- same thing with them.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Although I'm a bit "late to the party", I wanted to say that she is very nice! I just got my first BP at repticon (in Atlanta) a couple weeks ago. She's a female pastave. I'll try and get some good pics and put them up once she's settled in more.


----------

